#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Развитие Буддизма в Беларуси

## Иван Горяинов

Уважаемые, поделитесь соображениями о том что мешает создать буддистский центр в Минске. И что, по вашему, можно было бы для этого сделать.

----------


## Топпер

Мешает отсутствие буддистов и денег на строительство.
Плюс, слышал от самих жителей Минска, что власть мешает.

Для создания центра необходимо, как минимум, достаточное количество буддистов, желающих этот центр создавать и поддерживать.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.01.2012), Svarog (13.01.2012), Велеслав (14.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Да , согласен с Вами. Но, мне кажется тут дело скорее не в количестве, а в разобщенности. Думаю, на Беларусь набралось бы людей, которым было бы важно получать хорошие учения не только по книгам Учителей.
А власть у нас мешает не только буддистам, но и людям вообще  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Да , согласен с Вами. Но, мне кажется тут дело скорее не в количестве, а в разобщенности. Думаю, на Беларусь набралось бы людей, которым было бы важно получать хорошие учения не только по книгам Учителей.
> А власть у нас мешает не только буддистам, но и людям вообще


Разобщённость - это само собой. Это у всех. Но здесь достаточно просто посчитать: смотрите ориентировочную, рыночную стоимость покупки подходящего помещения, либо его аренды и отсюда строите варианты, либо по сколько скидываться нужно, либо (при фиксированной сумме) смотрите сколько буддистов нужно для открытия центра.

Правда есть ещё полуфантастический вариант, когда кто-либо из буддистов, на правах благотворительности, свою недвижимость под центр подписывает. Но сейчас такое случается редко. Это не начало девяностых.

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Тут вобщем-то комплекс вопросов довольно простой и общий для всей провинции.

1. Нет возможности поехать на ретрит в Москву, Питер.
2. Нет желания ходить к Оле.
3. Слава богу, конечно, что сейчас есть интернет и можно взять литературу и видео. Но изоляция как-то страшит.
4. На первом этапе хотелось бы просто найти людей к которым можно приехать в Минск и обменяться опытом. Пока без найма помещения и регистрации общины.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда это не проблема. Через личку могу послать координаты.

----------

Иван Горяинов (13.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Присоединяюсь к мнению Бханте Топпера.
По моим ощущениям, проще заработать на возможность ездить в Россию/Украину.
Раньше люди пешком/верхом из Тибета в Индию ходили...

----------

Велеслав (14.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.01.2012), Слава Эркин (13.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Мне  легко говарить, наш Учитель живёт в 1.5 часа езды на машине, но без УЧИТЕЛЯ ни  как нельзя.
Мне кажетя, нужно ощущать острую потребность и... молиться.
Я не представляю, как можно по книжкам? Хотя?.. Всякое бывает... Но... без Учителя?..

----------

Ann Ginger (13.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне  легко говарить, наш Учитель живёт в 1.5 часа езды на машине, но без УЧИТЕЛЯ ни  как нельзя.
> Мне кажетя, нужно ощущать острую потребность и... молиться.
> Я не представляю, как можно по книжкам? Хотя?.. Всякое бывает... Но... без Учителя?..


Это лучше, чем лет тридцать назад. Сейчас вас в психушку за исповедание буддизма не запихивают и с работы, если это не гос.чиновничество и некоторые другие сферы деятельности, не увольняют.

----------

Велеслав (14.01.2012), Слава Эркин (13.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да , согласен с Вами. Но, мне кажется тут дело скорее не в количестве, а в разобщенности. Думаю, на Беларусь набралось бы людей, которым было бы важно получать хорошие учения не только по книгам Учителей.
> А власть у нас мешает не только буддистам, но и людям вообще


Иван, думаю Вам будет небезынтиресно ознакомиться с материалами данной темыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13620

А вот делать публично такие заявления о Республике Беларусь я бы Вам не советовал.

----------

Велеслав (14.01.2012), Слава Эркин (13.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Не смотря на проблемы регистрации буддиских общин в Беларусии в Минск приезжают Учителя, Пема Дордже Римпоче, например. Люди практикуют и по моим ощущениям у них серьезное отношение к практике.

----------

Велеслав (14.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не смотря на проблемы регистрации буддиских общин в Беларусии в Минск приезжают Учителя, Пема Дордже Римпоче, например. Люди практикуют и по моим ощущениям у них серьезное отношение к практике.


А вообще много буддистов?

----------


## Ann Ginger

У Пема Дордже Римпоче на посвящении было чел 50-60 может больше. В АП у Оле может чел тоже 30-40, но не уверена, что это сейчас правда - там "текучка" большая, много приходят-уходят, потусуют и бросят. Я сейчас общаюсь только с "отщепенцами" от них, в Гомеле АП не может насобирать и 20 подписей для регистрации, значит чел 13-15. Вот вся информация которой располагаю.

----------

Велеслав (14.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (13.01.2012), Слава Эркин (13.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Давно хочу съездить в Беларусь. А то последний раз был проездом в 2002 году.

----------

Иван Горяинов (23.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Давно хочу съездить в Беларусь. А то последний раз был проездом в 2002 году.


Приезжайте! В Гомеле Вас встретим и разместим и накормим.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Уже много лет мы с буддистами Питера и Москвы обсуждаем эту проблему. Учителя приезжают иногда, разово. И это требует огромных организационных расходов и времени. Весь народ ломится на тантру, готовы или нет, причем, ко многим Учителям даже не подойти не поговорить лично - их разрывают на части.
А вот лекции по основам народу не нравятся. Бывает, с трудом приглашенный Учитель сидит при полупустом зале. 
А хорошо бы, чтоб Учитель сам решил в России постоянно жить и учить. Это был бы идеальный вариант, если бы собралась группа народу, постоянно поддерживающая этот проект.Топпер все досконально расписал, но, думаю, БЦ создавать очень хлопотно. И на него много расходов, причем каждый день есть риск его закрыть, если не появится стабильный спонсор(ы), который не свалит.

У нас был такой уникальный опыт. Геше Джамьянг Кенце так прожил и учил небольшую постоянную группу человек в 20 в России аж 15 лет. 

Для этого нужно - именно в таком порядке:

Группа организаторов, которые не будут заниматься распрями, а добросовестным распространением Дхармы, для всех желающих равностно.

Финансы на такой проект, причем с запасом.

Согласие Учителя приехать учить или стать главой центра и наезжать постоянно. Но переезды требуют больших расходов. Лучше, когда постоянно.

Жилье(с помещением для лекций, например, двухкомнатная квартира с маленькой комнатой для Учителя и большой для учений) или помещение на длительный срок, чтоб народ привык к месту. Потому как нужны еженедельные постоянные лекции и посещаемость, где также вносятся посильные пожертвования, чтобы поддерживать проект.

ПЕРЕВОДЧИК - вот эта статья самая трудная, по крайней мере для тибетского буддизма, если Учитель не говорит на европейских языках свободно. Именно в переводчике один из самых слабых пунктов.

Все документы Учителя, паспорт, виза, мед.обслуживание, питание, переезды. 

Постоянная посещаемость лекций группой, чтобы дать возможность Учителю познакомиться с членами группы близко, чтобы он знал, чему именно их учить. Готовность учеников изучать основы, в том числе и самостоятельно, а не гоняться за спецэффектами. Если ученики не подготовлены, Учитель не сможет углублять свои объяснения и переходить к более сложным текстам и комментариям.

В любом случае, в БЦ должен быть крайне грамотный в Дхарме человек(люди) с благими качествами, на которого можно опереться. Постоянно.

Все это должно свестись воедино кармически. Поэтому, если все эти причины не сводятся воедино - либо надо прикрепиться уже к существующему добротному буддийскому центру и помогать ему, а не создавать новый под себя, либо подрабатывать на поездки, и ездить самому, желательно не на другой конец света.

Также те ученики, которые следуют Дхарме еще до встречи с Учителем, накапливая благие заслуги, как правило, через какой-то срок находят возможность встречи с Учителем. И прямо сейчас можно начать следить за умом в сторону благого и помогать другим.

Так что вперед - в Гомель :Smilie:  А в Белоруссии во многом хорошо. Недавно там была. У меня родственники там - очень надежные люди. Какое бы там ни было правительство, но оно умудрилось дисциплинировать людей. Хотя бы на дорогах :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (14.01.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.01.2012), Ануруддха (13.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2012), Слава Эркин (13.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> Тогда это не проблема. Через личку могу послать координаты.


Был бы вам очень признателен, уважаемый Топпер.




> Раньше люди пешком/верхом из Тибета в Индию ходили...


Нет, к сожалению возможности пешком/верхом. И отнють не из-за лени. Даже поездка в москву, хоть и намечается, нго довольно смутно и в ближайшие год два, если все будет хорошо складываться, там постараюсь посетить Дзен-центр или БЦ.



> Я не представляю, как можно по книжкам? Хотя?.. Всякое бывает... Но... без Учителя?..


В том то и дело, есть далеко ненулевая возможность "придумать себе буддизм"



> Иван, думаю Вам будет небезынтиресно ознакомиться с материалами данной темыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13620
> 
> А вот делать публично такие заявления о Республике Беларусь я бы Вам не советовал.


Смотрел эту тему, но за давностью лет, решил открыть новую.Т.к мало ли, что случилось за это время с людьми.
В РБ проблемы нашей власти всем хорошо известны, а в "Советскую Белоруссию" писать открытое письмо я пока что не собираюсь  :Smilie:  



> У Пема Дордже Римпоче на посвящении было чел 50-60 может больше. В АП у Оле может чел тоже 30-40, но не уверена, что это сейчас правда - там "текучка" большая, много приходят-уходят, потусуют и бросят. Я сейчас общаюсь только с "отщепенцами" от них, в Гомеле АП не может насобирать и 20 подписей для регистрации, значит чел 13-15. Вот вся информация которой располагаю.


К АП отношусь по многим причинам крайне настороженно. А о приездах кого-то кромен Оле в РБ не знаю ничего.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> Уже много лет мы с буддистами Питера и Москвы обсуждаем эту проблему. Учителя приезжают иногда, разово. И это требует огромных организационных расходов и времени. Весь народ ломится на тантру, готовы или нет, причем, ко многим Учителям даже не подойти не поговорить лично - их разрывают на части.
> А вот лекции по основам ему не нравятся. Бывает, с трудом приглашенный Учитель сидит при полупустом зале. 
> А хорошо бы, чтоб Учитель сам решил в России постоянно жить и учить. Это был бы идеальный вариант, если бы собралась группа народу, постоянно поддерживающая этот проект постоянно.Топпер все досконально расписал, но, думаю, БЦ создавать очень хлопотно. И на него много расходов, причем каждый день есть риск его закрыть, если не появится стабильный спонсор(ы), которые не свалит.


Вы правильно все написали, добрейшая Пема. Я же не говорю, что нужно именно БЦ в Минске открыть и ну вот прям завтра. Это было бы здорово, конечно. Но я прекрасно понимаю, что прежде всего это кому-то должно быть действительнго нужно. Дело хотя бы в тм, чттобы найти людей-единомышенников, а потом на этой основе уже думаать: поехать вместе в Москву, что-то делать дома или еще что-то...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Смотрел эту тему, но за давностью лет, решил открыть новую.Т.к мало ли, что случилось за это время с людьми.
> В РБ проблемы нашей власти всем хорошо известны, а в "Советскую Белоруссию" писать открытое письмо я пока что не собираюсь


А если бы читали "Советскую Белоруссию", то знали бы что наш Президент в одном из выступлений говорил и о буддистах и недвусмысленно заявил, что не против строительства буддийских храмов на территории Республики Беларусь. :Smilie: 
Дословно:


> Наша небольшая страна в центре Европы, в Гродно, собирает представителей всех национальностей. Мы никому не мешаем строить церкви, костелы, мечети, синагоги, буддистские храмы или еще что–то. Приходите и стройте. Хотите идти туда молиться — идите.


http://minsk.gov.by/ru/freepage/asse...elarus.report/

----------

Алексей Е (14.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (14.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вы правильно все написали, добрейшая Пема. Я же не говорю, что нужно именно БЦ в Минске открыть и ну вот прям завтра. Это было бы здорово, конечно. Но я прекрасно понимаю, что прежде всего это кому-то должно быть действительнго нужно. Дело хотя бы в тм, чттобы найти людей-единомышенников, а потом на этой основе уже думаать: поехать вместе в Москву, что-то делать дома или еще что-то...


Если кто-то из ваших единомышленников или Вы ( простите ) как-то попадаете под закон о возвращении евреев на доисторическую родину, то можно переехать в Израиль.И, как в любой другой свободной стране, можете практиковать как хотите. Более того можно зарабатывать на поездки куда угодно за Учителями и т.д..
Мы будем рады!

----------

Иван Горяинов (14.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Если кто-то из ваших единомышленников или Вы ( простите ) как-то попадаете под закон о возвращении евреев на доисторическую родину, то можно переехать в Израиль.


Во-первых, что такое "доисторическая родина"? :Smilie: 
А во-вторых, если Вы всех белорусов, интересующихся Дхармой, переманите за границу, то в обозримом будущем буддийскую общину создать в Беларуси вряд ли получится.

А если серьезно, то при желании вполне возможно зарегистрировать религиозную организацию, а на Учения ездить, например, в Дацан Гунзэчойнэй, благо Петербург ближе, чем Улан-Удэ или Элиста. 
Весь процесс можно разбить на ряд шагов и первым шагом, имхо, будет рекрутирование минимум двадцати человек, интересующихся Дхармой и проживающих в одном населенном пункте или в населенных пунктах, имеющих смежные границы.
Для целей рекрутирования можно использовать потенциал популярных социальных сетей.

----------

Анна А (29.10.2014), Иван Горяинов (14.01.2012), Слава Эркин (14.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А если бы читали "Советскую Белоруссию", то знали бы что наш Президент в одном из выступлений говорил и о буддистах и недвусмысленно заявил, что не против строительства буддийских храмов на территории Республики Беларусь.


Вот я и говорю, что лучше, чтоб дома сидел и учил. Насколько мне известно, власти не могут к этому придраться ни в одной стране, если нет возмущения общественного порядка. И финансовых махинаций. Грамотный адвокат(сочувствующий буддизму), может вполне найти лазейки. а вот при открытии центра власти могут мешать. даже в перестроечное время геше Джамьянг Кенце мовершенно спокойно учил, а соседи не протестовали, несмотря на очереди бурятов на лестнице на прием в субботу :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (14.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я , Игорь, скажу также такую потрясающую вещь, что знаю случаи, когда Учителя учат и даже дают Прибежище по скайпу, - в особых случаях. У нас тут есть больная раком женщина из Алтайского края, которая, к сожалению, прямо в эти дни умирает, так Учитель согласился ее учить, потому что она по здоровью была полностью нетранспортабельна. Он также ей дал Прибежище по скайпу. Но при этом один калмыкский монах переводил. Были разного рода трудности, но если есть благие заслуги, может случиться самое невероятное.

Попав сразу к Учителю, ученик впитывает очень много авербально - видя пример. Учитель - основа всего. Но если Вы, например, будете читать Ламрим Цонкапы, и стараться размышлять и следовать написанному, будет большая польза. И уверена, что постепенно все так сложится, что Учитель сам придет. 

Думаю также, что в России, Белоруссии и других республиках очень сильны кармические тенденции в отношении распространения Учения. Я была месяц назад в Дрепунге, и в этом направлении ведется работа. Просто этот процесс требует времени и усилий. Но причины закладываются, и я уверена, что в России есть много правильно понимающих задачи буддизма учеников. И это только вопрос времени и наших заслуг. Все больше людей учит тибетский язык, в Гоманге подрастают монахи - калмыки и буряты, которые говорят хорошо и по-русски. И вообще интерес к буддизму все больше распространяется.

Но в буддизме очень многое зависит от личного примера практикующего. Именно, глядя на нас, другие могут определить, насколько эффективен буддизм. И таким образом у некоторых возникнет желание ему следовать, и люди станут поддерживать буддийские проекты. Отсюда и будут создаваться буддийские центры. Так что многое зависит от нас самих. От наших знаний и доброго сердца. Вероятно, надо накапливать знания и умения всеми способами, тем более, что практические подробные руководства существуют. И помогать другим в их нуждах. Это хорошая практика в ожидании Учителя. Потому что к его приходу надо подготовиться предварительно.

Желаю Вам найти возможности видеть учителей с пользой. И, несмотря ни на что, стараться следовать Дхарме самостоятельно пока.

----------

Ann Ginger (14.01.2012), Анна А (29.10.2014), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2012), Слава Эркин (14.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Во-первых, что такое "доисторическая родина"?
> А во-вторых, если Вы всех белорусов, интересующихся Дхармой, переманите за границу, то в обозримом будущем буддийскую общину создать в Беларуси вряд ли получится.
> 
> А если серьезно, то при желании вполне возможно зарегистрировать религиозную организацию, а на Учения ездить, например, в Дацан Гунзэчойнэй, благо Петербург ближе, чем Улан-Удэ или Элиста. 
> Весь процесс можно разбить на ряд шагов и первым шагом, имхо, будет рекрутирование минимум двадцати человек, интересующихся Дхармой и проживающих в одном населенном пункте или в населенных пунктах, имеющих смежные границы.
> Для целей рекрутирования можно использовать потенциал популярных социальных сетей.


Конечно это был шуточный коментарий!
Я всей душой верю, что если соберётся хорошая группа 10-20 человек и станут работать на разных уровнях, то ,рано или поздно, милостью Небес и силою Земли ситуация изменится в благую для Вас и окружающих сторану!
Успехов!
А посильную помощь окажут на БФ! Здесь не мало людей с богатым опытом ( хотя некоторые из них редко проявляются на Форуме и в определённых темах) ( и правильно делают )!
Успехов!!!

----------

Ann Ginger (14.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

"К АП отношусь по многим причинам крайне настороженно. А о приездах кого-то кромен Оле в РБ не знаю ничего"

Объявления на БФ всегда появляются. Если Вас заинтерисует Ньингма - пишите в личку, я дам координаты минских ньингмапинцев.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Сел я, перечитал тему, перечитал посты. И понял, что, наверное, неправильно ее сформулировал. 

Меня волнует не столько формальное появление авторитетного центра в Минске, или любом другом городе РБ, сколько страх запутаться. Я поясню. 

1. Боязно опираться только на тексты, а не на живой опыт других людей.
2. Страшно придумать религию или стать пленником ритуала, поклонения.
3. Кроме всего, некоторая замкнутость, продиктованная образом жизни, дает себя знать.
4. На данном этапе стараюсь максимально упростить и не вдаваться в тонкости Учения (поэтому читаю по Дзен и Тхераваде). Буддизм мне нужен для конкретных практических целей.
5. Тибетский мистицизм не понимаю.

В таком центре эти вопросы можно было бы просто снять пообщавшись с учителями и практикующими.

P.S Думаю, буду иметь возможность приехать в Минск весной/летом/осенью. Но пока не могу придумать, как в таком большом городе пересечься с людьми практикующими дхарму. Просто чаю попить  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (25.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Вы же взрослый человек, а Вам не страшно, например, покупать продукты в супермаркете или гулять по улице? Вы каким образом очениваете обычно, - что добротное, а что недоброкачествнное, какие люди Вам врут, а какие говорят правду? Наверно, вы опираетесь прежде всего на собственный здравый смысл?

Также Вы должны опираться не на опыт других людей, а на свой собственный опыт. Никакими ритуалами в плен Вас никто не возьмет, только в секты ходить не надо. И посему, прежде, чем идти в какой-то центр, напишите тут :Wink:  Ни одно направление буддизма не говорит что-то принимать на веру. Сам Будда требовал не верить ему, только потому что он - Будда, а тщательно исследовать на собственном опыте. 

Вам же конкретно сказали, куда съездить. Вы поедьте и посмотрите. Ничего не обещайте, ни во что не ввязывайтесь, пейте чай :Smilie:  Замкнутость, наверно, придется преодолеть, принеся туда тортик :Smilie: Может, они, как знатоки буддизма, не супер, но они люди же. Оценивайте их по сердечности, нравственности и спокойствию.

А тибетский мистицизм это от незнакомства с предметом :Cool:  Мистицизм может быть в чьем-то уме, а в чьем-то может не быть.Обычно мистика от отсутствия точного знания. 

 А чего тогда в Дзен или Тхераваду(только я не сыскала на этом сайте людей) для начала не поехать?

Все мы начинали с одного и того же, - шли, говорили, знакомились с разными представителями буддизма, сверяли.

А, может, все-тки в Гомель? :Smilie: 

А вообще, - выйдите с Топпером в скайп. Можете и с Ершом. А можете и с представителями тибетского буддизма, например, с Цхултрим Тращи  :Smilie:  А еще лучше со всеми тремя :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

:Smilie:  Ну, в какой-то степени, взрослый. Просто я в свое время был глубоко травмирован чужим религиозным рвением.

Вот я и хочу этот самый опыт приобрести. Но на данный момент получается картина примерно такая. Читаю я Тит Нат Хана - отличный дядька. Пишет очень хорошие вещи. О том что посуду надо мыть, работу надо делать, но при этом внимательность сохранять  Читаю Йоко Бек - тоже вполне хорошо и дельно написано. Надо будет обязательно перечитать через время, когда будет опыт практики. Вот сейчас вдумчиво читаю "Практику Дзен" Кацуки. Чтобы понять как правильно садится и что делать.
А читаю того же Ошо, или Оле. И - совсем не о том книжки.
Вот  так и сравниваю на своем опыте. Просто люди дают друг другу гораздо больше опыта. Да и быстрее, чем тексты.

Я ж и не против, что я совершенно не знаю тиб. буддизм. Буду узнавать, надеюсь с пользой. Там просто море всего, запутаюсь напрочь.

Если будет контакт с людьми практикующими соответствующие (да и любые другие) традиции - буду только рад пообщаться.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У буддистов религиозное рвение в смысле фанатизма должно отсутствовать. Если присутствует - это неправильные буддисты. 

А по тибетскому буддизму можете почитать
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm Чуть больше 200 страниц, и можно составить впечатление :Smilie: 

Пишите в личку вышеуказанным товарищам и договаривайтесь о выходе с скайп. :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот, тут хорошо сказано, чего у вас при встрече с буддистами не должно быть.



> из книги Джека Корнфилда... 
> 
> Вот некоторые вопросы; воспользуйтесь ими, чтобы преодолеть заблуждения величия и духовного романтизма, когда они будут прекрывать серьёзные проблемы. 
> 
> Требуют ли от вас в этом духовном сообществе, чтобы вы нарушили собственное чувство этического поведения или целостности? 
> 
> Существует ли двойной стандарт поведения - для сообщества в целом и для гуру и немногих людей его ближайшего окружения? 
> 
> Есть ли какие-то секреты, слухи о затруднениях? 
> ...

----------

AndyZ (24.01.2012), Дубинин (24.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

> Сел я, перечитал тему, перечитал посты. И понял, что, наверное, неправильно ее сформулировал. 
> 
> Меня волнует не столько формальное появление авторитетного центра в Минске, или любом другом городе РБ, сколько страх запутаться. Я поясню. 
> 
> 1. Боязно опираться только на тексты, а не на живой опыт других людей.
> 2. Страшно придумать религию или стать пленником ритуала, поклонения.
> 3. Кроме всего, некоторая замкнутость, продиктованная образом жизни, дает себя знать.
> 4. На данном этапе стараюсь максимально упростить и не вдаваться в тонкости Учения (поэтому читаю по Дзен и Тхераваде). Буддизм мне нужен для конкретных практических целей.
> 5. Тибетский мистицизм не понимаю.
> ...


Скажите, а для каких целей Вам нужен Буддизм?

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Цели простые. Умом я понимаю суть Просветления и выхода из колеса сансары. Это благородная, но очено отдаленная (на много жизней) цель. 
Для меня сейчас важно:

1) Избавление от надежд и страхов, т.е жить здесь и сейчас.
2) Избавление от "ментального мусора" - постоянного мысленного шума.
3) Постепенное уменьшение эго и освобождение места для других. Бескорыстие, сотрадание и помощь другим - это радость. Но над этим нужно работать.

Буддизм дает средства достижения этих целей. Только после этого уместно говорить о таких вещах как "вступление в поток" и прочее прочее.

----------

Ann Ginger (25.01.2012), Леонид Ш (24.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.01.2012), Сергей Ч (24.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Мне кажется Вы немного занизили свои цели. Предлагаю так: Цель - Просветление. Его можно и нужно стараться достичь в этой жизни. При этом в качестве Пути будет: "1) Избавление от надежд и страхов, т.е жить здесь и сейчас. 2) Избавление от "ментального мусора" - постоянного мысленного шума. 3) Постепенное уменьшение эго и освобождение места для других. Бескорыстие, сотрадание и помощь другим - это радость." А дальше - больше.
Указанные Вами конкретные цели просто замечательные. Дай бог каждому этого добиться и как можно скорее.
Просто если не ставить Большую Цель, то в процессе пути могут начаться всякие не очень хорошие и полезные вещи типа потери мотивации, ориентации и т.п.

Учителя говорят, что Путь представляет из себя три составляющих: 1. изучение/получение Учений 2. размышление/осмысление Учений. 3. применение Учений (медитация).
Сейчас есть достаточно способов получения Учений без отрыва от родного края.
Благо "письменных" аутентичных источников на русском языке полно. Есть аудио-лекции, интернет-трансляции.
Т.е. для реализации 1-й составляющей можно не выходить из дома. Читайте сутры, комментарии, труды Учителей. 
Для размышления тоже ничего не нужно, кроме Вашего ума. Сверить свое понимание также можно с письменными источниками или попросить кого-то из знакомых задать вопрос Учителю.
Применение Учения в том, что касается поведения и воззрения, также можно осуществлять самостоятельно. Трудности, на мой взгляд, может вызвать медитация в обычном смысле этого слова, т.е. шаматха, випашьяна, дзадзен, и т.д. и т.п., а также такие непростые вещи как тибетская йога, медитация на природу ума и т.п.
Конечно, если есть возможность пообщаться с живым Учителем ею никогда нельзя пренебрегать, но не надо делать трагедию и придумывать себе трудности в том, что нет местной сангхи и Учителя не приезжают в Минск и Пинск.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Дальше больше - ключевые слова. Я именно на это и надеюсь, что дальше больше и сам путь сложен. Но его нужно пройти чтобы просто выжить в мире, где страдания неминуемы.
Я сознательно занижаю цели, чтобы голова не закружитлась. По мне лучше всю жизнь "начинать" и считать дыхания, чем быть полугурком местного разлива, уверовавшим в собственное продвижение.
Как раз вот медитация и вызывает у меня сложности. Я все время думаю, что буду делать что-то не так как надо. 
А кроме того не хватает стройности в знаниях теории. Фундамента, что из чего следует, что есть стадии, что значит Благородный Восмиричный Путь и т.п.  Но эту проблему я устраню.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Я не Учитель, но если Вы боитесь "головокружения" и "гуркования", то, возможно, Вам лучше начать с подсчета дыхания и изучения теории и позаниматься этим год-другой. Я конечно не эталон, но вот уже несколько лет изучаю и изучаю теорию и только совсем недавно приступил к чему-то, что не так стыдно было бы назвать "попыткой помедитировать"  :Smilie: . В некоторых школах тиб. буддизма очень большой акцет делается именно на изучении теории, в т.ч. логики и философии. Это нормально, т.к. люди разные.
Касаемо медитации на дыхании, там трудно что-то сделать уж совсем неправильно. Важно прислушиваться к своим ощущениям и сверять свою практику с тем как она описана в сутрах и комментариях/трудах Учителей.

А вообще жизнь складывается так, что по-любому будут задействованы все три аспекта: 1. получение 2. размышление 3. применение. Просто в какой то период чему то будет отдаваться больше времени и сил.
Важно черпать Учение из чистого источника.

----------

Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Лично по себе могу сказать, что если бы не увидела бы вживую пример мудрого, умелого и сострадательного человека, который сам выполняет то, чему учит, буддизмом вряд ли вообще стала бы заниматься.

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Ну, в какой-то степени, взрослый. Просто я в свое время был глубоко травмирован чужим религиозным рвением.
> 
> Вот я и хочу этот самый опыт приобрести. Но на данный момент получается картина примерно такая. Читаю я Тит Нат Хана - отличный дядька. Пишет очень хорошие вещи. О том что посуду надо мыть, работу надо делать, но при этом внимательность сохранять  Читаю Йоко Бек - тоже вполне хорошо и дельно написано. Надо будет обязательно перечитать через время, когда будет опыт практики. Вот сейчас вдумчиво читаю "Практику Дзен" Кацуки. Чтобы понять как правильно садится и что делать.
> А читаю того же Ошо, или Оле. И - совсем не о том книжки.
> Вот  так и сравниваю на своем опыте. Просто люди дают друг другу гораздо больше опыта. Да и быстрее, чем тексты.
> 
> Я ж и не против, что я совершенно не знаю тиб. буддизм. Буду узнавать, надеюсь с пользой. Там просто море всего, запутаюсь напрочь.
> 
> Если будет контакт с людьми практикующими соответствующие (да и любые другие) традиции - буду только рад пообщаться.


Иван, на Oz.by сейчас достатоочно книг по буддизму (правда до сих пор без подразделов, но постараюсь сделать для этого что-нибудь, ассортимент увеличивается, цены приемлемые - не намного дороже чем в Москве).
http://www.oz.by/books/topic.html?to...tby=bestseller
Если Вы не против, могу поделиться (в подарок) книгами по буддизму, кторые у меня есть (часто покупаю в двух экземплярах или просто в подарок). Напишите мне в личку свой почтовый адрес - вышлю.
Может свидемся. Правда по части разговоров мало чем могу помочь. Мне еще очень далеко до того чтобы о буддизме говорить.
Старайтесь создавать для себя условия для практики, потому что без нее никакого буддизма не будет.

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (25.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

P.S. У меня ушло более 10 лет на то чтобы созрели условия внутренние и внешние для того, чтобы встретиться с Учителями - с Чокьи Ньима Римпоче и с Пема Дордже Римпоче в прошлом году. Очень жалею что не было возможности увидеть Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, хотя географически была совсем  рядом, но так далеко сердцем. 
Учителей осталось мало и становится с каждым годом все меньше - спешите.

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (25.01.2012), Слава Эркин (25.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Я боюсь головокружения и гуркования просто потому, что от этого никто не застрахован.Люди с горящими глазами тоже когда-то просто искали истину, а нашли то, что нашли. Стоит об этом помнить. Без Учителя некому дать дельный индивидуальный совет или палкой по горбу, что тоже действенно иногда.  :Smilie:  Чань-бин и прочие прелести еще никто не отменял. В этой ситуации есть только  я и мой ум, совершенно не тренированный.
Теория хороша и нужна и я особо никуда не тороплюсь, наоборот, радостно, что написанное находит отклик во мне.Но без практиики, как правильно сказала Анна, "никакого буддизма не будет" - будет буддология.

Да, Пема, я читал у Вас об этом. Радостно, что так произошло с Вами. Я же смотрю на фото учителей и понимаю, что они светлые люди. ЕСДЛ производит на меня впечатление "доброго дедушки", на которого хотелось бы походить в старости.

Анна, сейчас я стараюсь разыскивать электронные версии. Купил себе e-book и теперь многое доступно мне из сети. Буду рад принять в дар хорошие книги, но мне как-то "неудобно" что ли. Замкнутый я человек. А что касается общения, тут можно даже не особо и касаться Дхармы. Просто чайку попить с "единоверцами".Дхарма она проявляется сама по себе.  :Smilie:   Просто мне будет тяжеловато одному в Минске, поэтому было бы здорово, если бы меня мог кто-то встретить. Но это на будущие при желании и возможности  со стороны моих собеседников.
Буду только надеяться, что и у меня со временем сложатся условия для встречи с Учителем. Все в наших руках  :Smilie:

----------


## Ann Ginger

Иван, в Минске бываю редко, чаще в Москве. 
Планирую в июне  быть в Киеве во время визита Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. 
Если преодолеете свою замкнутость, то я помогу Вам в Киеве посетить это мероприятие. 
Адрес скиньте мне в личку почтовый - пару книг для Вас есть.

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Учителей осталось мало и становится с каждым годом все меньше - спешите.


ну не надо так мрачно. Новые Учителя растут и находят своих учеников в самсаре. А старые Учителя перерождаются вновь. Если накопить заслуг, - получится встретится все равно :Smilie:

----------


## Ann Ginger

> ну не надо так мрачно. Новые Учителя растут и находят своих учеников в самсаре. А старые Учителя перерождаются вновь. Если накопить заслуг, - получится встретится все равно


Ключевое слово "если". А если нет? Жизнь очень коротка и мы (я например) трачу ее (в основном) на вобщем то пустые вещи.

----------


## Svarog

> Ключевое слово "если". А если нет? Жизнь очень коротка и мы (я например) трачу ее (в основном) на вобщем то пустые вещи.


В этом смысле меня очень "вштырил" фильм "Время" (In Time). Вобщем то весь фильм можно не смотреть. Главное уловить и прочувствовать идею  :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (26.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ключевое слово "если". А если нет? Жизнь очень коротка и мы (я например) трачу ее (в основном) на вобщем то пустые вещи.


А Вы не тратьте впустую :Smilie:

----------


## Ann Ginger

> А Вы не тратьте впустую


Игра слов.

----------


## Иван Горяинов

К слову, уважаемые, была тут в недрах форума тема о наборе в группу дистанционного обучения тиб. буддизму, но заглохла, видать. Не смог я ее выкопать.
Это я к тому, что начинание было хорошее.

----------


## Алексей Е

Материалы ФПМТ

----------

Ann Ginger (26.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Игра слов.


Знаете что, Энн, словами играть мне незачем. У Вас есть конкретные возможности постоянно стараться приносить пользу другим и усиливать собственную практику Дхармы. Впустую или не впустую - целиком в ВАШИХ РУКАХ. Хотите помочь в буддийских проектах - можно без труда их найти, и включиться в помощь своим товарищам по Дхарме. Можно стать полезной многим, стоит только захотеть. Везде нужны волонтеры, везде полно страдающих существ.

Мне не нравятся Ваше упадническое отношение к себе. Недооценивать себя - это точно также плохо, как и переоценивать. Что толку ездить по Учителям, если не усиливать при этом собственное накопление дородетели и знаний? Вы что, слепая, глухая, инвалид? Если - да. то и в этом случае есть варианты.

Что значит Вы тратите жизнь впустую? Вы не выполняете буддийскую практику, не заботитесь о том, чтобы совершать благое? Не стараетесь помочь другим? О чем Вы?

----------

Ann Ginger (26.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Мне кажется, всё зависит от склада характера. Если человек склонен к излишнему самоедству и самокритике и это вгоняет его в депрессию, вместо того, чтобы стимулировать практику, то ему стоит находить в себе и своей практике больше положительного. 
Если человек склонен излишне расслабляться, достигнув какого то прогресса (реального или мнимого), а также переоценивать свои достижения или просто несерьезно относится к практике и вовлекается в мирскую активность, то ему поможет более критичная самооценка.

Но сама по себе самокритика это лучше чем почевание на иллюзорных лаврах. На этом построены такие пратики как размышление над драгоценностью человеческой жизни, непостоянством и смертью, изъянами сансары и т.п., а также различные покаяния, которые изложены, например, в Призывании Гуру издалека, Бодхичарья аватара, Невыразимое абсолютное раскаяние (вобщем много где  :Smilie: ) 
Если бы наши драгоценые Учителя считали, что мы уж больно сильно зашуганы, то рекомендовали бы нам практики по повышению самооценки, ослаблению самоедства и т.п., но их *как правило* не дают.
Мне кажется, мы больше склонны к лени, праздности, самообману относительно своего прогресса, чем к излишнему самоедству. Так что от души порыдать и покаяться (пока не поздно) над собственными пороками и устремиться к духовному было бы не дурно  :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (26.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (26.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Знаете что, Энн, словами играть мне незачем. У Вас есть конкретные возможности постоянно стараться приносить пользу другим и усиливать собственную практику Дхармы. Впустую или не впустую - целиком в ВАШИХ РУКАХ. Хотите помочь в буддийских проектах - можно без труда их найти, и включиться в помощь своим товарищам по Дхарме. Можно стать полезной многим, стоит только захотеть. Везде нужны волонтеры, везде полно страдающих существ.
> 
> Мне не нравятся Ваше упадническое отношение к себе. Недооценивать себя - это точно также плохо, как и переоценивать. Что толку ездить по Учителям, если не усиливать при этом собственное накопление дородетели и знаний? Вы что, слепая, глухая, инвалид? Если - да. то и в этом случае есть варианты.
> 
> Что значит Вы тратите жизнь впустую? Вы не выполняете буддийскую практику, не заботитесь о том, чтобы совершать благое? Не стараетесь помочь другим? О чем Вы?


Тратить время в пустую для меня сейчас - вступать с Вами в диалог.
Спасибо за Ваше упорство, но я не нуждаюсь в советах и обсуждении практики и своего самсарного существования)

----------

Слава Эркин (27.01.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> В этом смысле меня очень "вштырил" фильм "Время" (In Time). Вобщем то весь фильм можно не смотреть. Главное уловить и прочувствовать идею


Спасибо! Хороший фильм) Фраза одна чего стоит "Вы хотите кофе или воспоминаний?"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тратить время в пустую для меня сейчас - вступать с Вами в диалог.
> Спасибо за Ваше упорство, но я не нуждаюсь в советах и обсуждении практики и своего самсарного существования)


 :Smilie: Ага. Не вступайте, я бесполезный собеседник. А Вы и сами все знаете. Супер. Очень вежливо, главное. :Smilie: 

Я полагаю, что хороше понимание практики - когда знаешь, что как бы не старался, делаешь все равно недостаточно, но при этом наверно не надо печалиться или слишком воодушевляться, - и думать, что ты сам чувствуешь, а просто предпринимать усердно шаги в нужном направлении. Не пугаясь своего неумения и неведенья. 

Лучший стимул в практике дает желание помочь другим существам избавиться от страданий. Тогда можешь-не можешь, стараешься накопить нужные качества и делаешь даже то, что крайне тебе трудно.

----------

Ann Ginger (04.02.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Ага. Не вступайте, я бесполезный собеседник. А Вы и сами все знаете. Супер. Очень вежливо, главное.
> 
> Я полагаю, что хороше понимание практики - когда знаешь, что как бы не старался, делаешь все равно недостаточно, но при этом наверно не надо печалиться или слишком воодушевляться, - и думать, что ты сам чувствуешь, а просто предпринимать усердно шаги в нужном направлении. Не пугаясь своего неумения и неведенья. 
> 
> Лучший стимул в практике дает желание помочь другим существам избавиться от страданий. Тогда можешь-не можешь, стараешься накопить нужные качества и делаешь даже то, что крайне тебе трудно.


Много слов, Пема. Много слов.

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста, из-за слов. Это же просто слова  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2012)

----------

